# Kebab meat on keto



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

As title is chicken kebab meat ok on keto not sure if they add anything to it


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

dont take my word for it mate but cant see a problem,obviuosly will have protein but more sat fat than good fats but spose if your on keto fat is fat.

maybe you could do abit of internet digging to find out the macros

id have it with mayo and a little salad mate


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I would eat them, but they're lovely... but i prefer them wrapped around chips :\ lol

I watched a documentary about them, saying how most suppliers don't konw whats in them...and the halal ones contain pork or whatever they can't eat.

(that sounds pretty racist, but i sriously have no idea what halal is for...muslim hindu one of the two ><)


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I'm in the que so it's tuff lol it's got protein defonitly got fat if it has carbs I can't emagine it has alot


----------

